# Hearing protection



## douglassd (Sep 29, 2014)

I am have some hearing loss, and am looking to help regain that in the field while having hearing protection as well. I was looking towards the Sportear custom fit or the Defendear 201 models.  I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these products and could clue me into the ups and downs. The money is not the issue should they work as advertised, but I don't see any independent reviews anywhere on the web. As a side note please don't respond with passive earplugs work great for me or the earmuffs, as I am looking for experience with the digital alternative hearing protection. Thanks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 29, 2014)

I have Walker Game ears Quad Muffs....

They work good in the field and enhance hearing as much as
50db, while providing protection at the range...


----------



## homey (Sep 30, 2014)

douglassd said:


> I am have some hearing loss, and am looking to help regain that in the field while having hearing protection as well. I was looking towards the Sportear custom fit or the Defendear 201 models.  I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these products and could clue me into the ups and downs. The money is not the issue should they work as advertised, but I don't see any independent reviews anywhere on the web. As a side note please don't respond with passive earplugs work great for me or the earmuffs, as I am looking for experience with the digital alternative hearing protection. Thanks.



May I suggest trying custom fitted ear plugs that muffle the sounds of gun blasts but allow normal hearing? ESP is the brand I use


----------



## douglassd (Sep 30, 2014)

Both sport ear and the defendear are similar to the esp if you have the digital version. How do you like them and are there any drawbacks?


----------



## homey (Sep 30, 2014)

douglassd said:


> Both sport ear and the defendear are similar to the esp if you have the digital version. How do you like them and are there any drawbacks?



I have the ESP analogs. The digitals go for around 2k . I can't justify double the price. Nobody has better customer service than ESP I'm betting. You go have an ear mold made then send that to ESP. The volume is adjustable as well.


----------

